# This guys had a hard life.



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently was surfing around the web on Craigslist. Saw a blue and white year and a half old pitbull or mix. He belonged to a couple that was going through a divorce and they needed to find him a home. I talked to the lady and she said he was very gentle with her children and even liked their cat. So I decide to go meet the dog. They wanted a $75 rehoming fee. I get there and the dog is in horrible shape. He is skin and bones, filthy, and has scars all over his ears, one on the top of his head, and his back legs were also covered in scars. I asked her if he had been fought and she said no that he was a family pet. He seemed to have a good nature and temperment about him and inspite of being severely under weight he was very strong. I got him because i couldn't stand leaving knowing what kind of shape he was in. I brought him home bathed him, fed him and spent the evening playing with him. This was sunday. Yesterday when I get home from work I let him in the house. I got to noticing that he seemed to sit down very gingerly. I started feeling around on his legs trying to find out where he was hurting and didn't get any response from the dog. I rolled him over and still didn't see anything at first. Then I saw it. He has a hole in his scrotom sack that looked disgusting. It was bigger than a quarter. I immediately called my mother who is a nurse and she told me what to get for him so I went and got everything. Soaked him in an epsom salt bath, cleaned the wound with hydrogen peroxide to boil it out and then alcohol to sterilize it. then put tripl antibiotic ointment on it. I called the vet's office and their voice mail said he was out of town. He is the only vet that will take pitbullls for about 50 miles and we are currently in our buisiest part of the year at work and I can't get any time off to drive him out of town. What can I do for him? He is such a good boy and doesn't deserve the way he has been treated. First concern is getting him better. Second concern is turning the people that I got him from in for animal cruelty, but all I have is an email and a cell phone number. Does anyone have any advice at all for me. I know me and Brutus would both appreciate it greatly.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is horible. That poor dog I am so glad you took him. I would have too and then wondered later how e would actually fit in my family haha. It sounds like you are doing a good job with cleaning the wound do you have a thermometer? If you do you should take his temp and see if he is running a fever if he is he should have antibiotics. Did this vet leave an emergency number? I have a vet that spends the winter in fl but I an call him and get meds. He is an old timer and know that I know what I am talking about and what I need nt all vets are like this. If not I know you can get some meds over the net just can not remeber what it is called it s used for fish. I will need to find the thread with that info in it.
As far as turning the people in I wouldnt waste yor time. I have done rescue for 30yrs and hardly anyone ever really pas for wat they do to animals. Just know that Karma is while you know and someday they will gets theirs.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I called last and got the voice mail at his office. It didn't leave an emergency number but he has his nurses/ assistants there during the day. I left a mesage explaining exactly what was going on with my number and name for them to call me back this morning. I feel so bad for him. Even as much pain as he's in everytime I get close to him his tail starts wagging like no tomorrow. I just hope he is gonna be ok.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure that he will be fine. I hope the office gets back to you soon.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks. I really just needed someone to reassure me this morning you know. I have never been around anything like this.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32390-uti.html

Here is a thread that a couple of antibiotics are talked about. I hope this helps.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Contact your local SPCA or shelter and they can direct you to someone who will neuter him for a reasonable price and when they do that they can handle the scrotum issues. Also, they will give antibiotics and likely some pain meds.

PS. Good on you for rescuing him. Those people will get there's eventually.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If you are not able to get the local spca to help out then you may be able to get the meds at your local feed store.That's what I did when I needed some and couldn't wait on them.
Thanks for helping this poor boy.Good luck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I guess it is too early in te morning. I forgot about the feed store. I have injectable antibiotic on hand here.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone. I will call the feed store shortly.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your welcome please keep us informed as to how he is doing. 

Ask them if they have any SMZ tablets. This is a sulfa based antibiotic and is great for wounds.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome of you for saving him. I just wish you could get him to a vet ASAP because it is the fear of not knowing what maybe wrong with him. Poor thing. It made me sick reading your story. Is he up to date on shots? Did they provide you any paper work? If you are going to file a report of cruelty against them make sure you take pictures of his condition to document the complaint. Please keep us posted on him and put up some pics! I would live to see him


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good news! The vet had came back into town last night. Today was his first day back at the office. Brutus has an appointment at 2:00. I'm so relieved right now. Will get pics up this evening if he doesn't have to stay overnight at the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job on saving him! DO NOT GET HIM fixed now, someone above suggested that. You want to wait till he is all healed up and healthy before they go under surgery or they could get a serious infection. Let us know what the vets says!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

When I got home from work to take Brutus to the vet the wound had opened up and he had bled everywhere. He passed away in my bathroom. I am so sick right now. I don't understand how someone could do this to such a sweet and loving animal. I just hope that his last couple of days were good ones. I am tearing up trying to type this right now. Thanks for all the help and support this morning.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG I am sooooo sorry you had to go through this, poor Brutus just know in your heart you probably gave him more love, care and concern then he had received in his life time.
I hope you find some comfort knowing you did the best you could. I'm sorry


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG!!!  I feel ya....... Children, elderly, and animals namely pets: their entire existance depends on us; people taking care of them.. Peace and Blessings be with you!!! Don't doubt yourself you done all you could do; and thats all you can do.. One Love~


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg!!!! Whyyyyyyy!!!???!!! Where was he left while you were away at work? Oh man, my heart sank when I read that he is gone  I am so so sorry. You poor thing trying to do something wonderful and now you have to deal with this. RIP Brutus


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I left him in my extra bedroom with food water and his dog bed. Left the air conditioner running for him.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP poor boy.I'm so sorry for the pain you're feeling.My thoughts go out to you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> I left him in my extra bedroom with food water and his dog bed. Left the air conditioner running for him.


You were so sweet to him. Bless you


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It brought tears to my eyes to read this. I feel so bad for you. Please know that even if it was a short time Brutus knew true love and he thanks you for that. 
R.I.P. Brutus gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanted to show him how good life can be. He was such a good dog. RIP buddy you're not hurting anymore. I love and miss you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for the pain you have gone through. Please call the local ASPCA and report the address where you got this poor boy. They usually will not investigate unless you have an address, which you do, and the poor pup you were trying to help.


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG, I am so sorry this happened to you and especially to Brutus. You and Brutus are in my thoughts. RIP sweet one.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I called the shelter from the are gave them phone numbers, email, address. I also called the city and county police departments and the local newspaper. Faxed/emailed pictures of the dogs scarring and malnourishment to all of the above. I was assured that I would hear some thing maybe as soon as today no longer than by Friday.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> I called the shelter from the are gave them phone numbers, email, address. I also called the city and county police departments and the local newspaper. Faxed/emailed pictures of the dogs scarring and malnourishment to all of the above. I was assured that I would hear some thing maybe as soon as today no longer than by Friday.


Good! I am so glad you are taking action on these people! Please keep us posted. I hope that once you grieve you will find a new friend to give a great life to. Perhaps your local shelter. Plenty of pits in shelters that would love to have a human like you. Take care and let us know what happens


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks and I will definitely keep you posted. By the way where did you get Bella's Blue collar in the far right picture of your signature?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> Thanks and I will definitely keep you posted. By the way where did you get Bella's Blue collar in the far right picture of your signature?


Its actually purple and black lol! But I can see it looks blue in the pic. I got it from Nizmos K9 Supply he is an active member on here and makes great strong collars


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you find justice for Brutus. He deserves it.

The collar is made by Trevor/Nizmo on this site. You can find his stuff in the vendor section. Vendetta is wearing a yellow one in my siggy picture.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

The animal clinic has went out there today while no one was home. They several more dogs out there that are in bad shape like Brutus was. Scars, gashes, etc. She said there was one blue female and a group of young blue pups. She said they seem to be about 3-4 months old. Brutus was the only male. What do you guys think the chances are of the pups being sired by brutus? They will be going back with the police this afterrnoon and seizing the dogs. She said the sad reality of it is that most of them will be put down.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is very possible that Brutus is the sire. Is there a chance that you could get one of the pups. It would be a grand tribute to Brutus to take one and offer it the best life possible.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. It would be good tribute to Brutus and it would mean an aweful lot to me as well. The lady said the vet was coming out to day to inspect all the dogs and do any immunization/ woriming etc. She says I can come look at them this evening if I want.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. It would be good tribute to Brutus and it would mean an aweful lot to me as well. The lady said the vet was coming out to day to inspect all the dogs and do any immunization/ woriming etc. She says I can come look at them this evening if I want.


Oh. That would be great of you to give one a home in tribute of brutus. I hope you take one of those babies. I'm so glad they are taking action with these horrible people! What a sin


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I will most definitely be taking one of them. I will either go to look at them either today or tomorrow. Just depends on what time I get off work. The clinic is about an hour and a half away.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I cant wait to hear about your visit. I certainly hope that all works out for you and one of the pups.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am trying to talk to the boss right now about what time I can slip away this evening.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> I am trying to talk to the boss right now about what time I can slip away this evening.


Oh boy I can't wait. You better take and post some pictures


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will take pics when I get home with her. I'm leaving here at 3:00.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> Will take pics when I get home with her. I'm leaving here at 3:00.


Awesome! You already know you are getting a girl!! I wish you luck


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so awsome. I cannot wait to see pictures of her. Do you have a name too?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww Im very sorry for your loss but what a great way to remember him by , being able to bring one of his daughters home and give her all the love and devotion you gave brutus. I hope these people are brought to justice and not just by having dogs taken away , they need jail time.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

omg!!!! i jusst busted out into tears!! thats so aweful!!! im so happy that you're going to be able to get a pup!! RIP brutus


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I knew I was getting a girl because that is all there was in the litter. I'm about to start a separate thread for the couple of pics I got of her. Her name is Chevelle.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a link to her picture page.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/35182-brutuss-baby-girl-chevelle.html#post416141


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww so happy for you and she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So sad but you did a good thing. Good luck!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

this made me cry! i am so sorry you and brustus had to go throught that. thank you for rescueing him and taking action against those horrible people YOU DID THE RIGHT THING!!! i am happy you are getting a pup one you helped rescue to boot. good job and good luck with your new family memeber!


----------

